# Báo giá van bướm cho hệ công nghiệp nặng và hệ HVAC



## dungpgtech (11/5/20)

*Van bướm, cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của van bướm*

PGTech là nhà phân phối các loại *Van công nghiệp* trong đó có một loại van mà được nhiều người quan tâm và sử dụng nhất đó là *van bướm* . Chính sự phổ biến và hiệu quả của dòng van bướm này mà hôm nay chúng tôi muốn xin trình bày bài viết tổng quan về loại van này để giúp quý bạn có cái nhìn cơ bản nhất về dòng *van bướm* thuộc dòng *van công nghiệp* sử dụng rộng rãi trong các ứng dụng.

Quả thực, van bướm là loại van được sử dụng rộng rãi trong các ứng dụng công nghiệp cơ bản, công nghiệp nặng và trong hệ HVAC thông thường. Vì sao van bướm lại được sử dụng phổ biến như vậy, chúng ta sẽ đi qua một chút về loại van này nhé.

Trước hết chúng ta cần hiểu van bướm là gì? Cấu tạo và nguyên lý hoạt động của chúng ra sao.

Van bướm là loại van được dùng để điều tiết lưu lượng dòng chảy dựa vào độ xoay của đĩa van hay còn gọi là cánh bướm. Phạm vi hoạt động của đĩa van (cánh bướm) theo góc quay của trục xoay từ 0 độ tới 90 độ. Khi đĩa van hợp với trục một góc 0 độ thì lúc đó van được đóng hoàn toàn, khi góc hợp với đĩa van một góc 90 độ thì van hoàn toàn đóng. Trạng thái mở van thì do độ xoay và vị trí đĩa van nằm song song với lưu lượng dòng chảy theo các góc độ mở khách nhau.

*1. Cấu tạo van bướm*

Van bướm có cấu tạo khá đơn giản, gồm thân van, đĩa van, trục kết nối đĩa van và tay quay hoặc tay gạt để điều khiển đóng mở, bộ phần roăng làm kín.

a. Thân van bướm (Body of Butterfly Valve)

thường được làm bằng gang, inox, thép hoặc nhựa, nhưng phổ biến nhất vẫn là chất liệu bằng gang và thường được gọi là van bướm gang tay quay hoặc van bướm gang tay gạt.

Body của van bướm thường được làm bằng gang, Inox “*van bướm inox*” , thép, nhựa. Nhưng loại phổ biến nhất vẫn là gang. Trên mặt bích thì có các lỗ bulông dùng để gắn với đường ống.

b. Đĩa van bướm (Disc of Butterfly Valve)

Disc hay còn gọi là cánh bướm dùng để điều khiển tốc độ của dòng chảy.

*2. Phân loại van bướm*

*a. **Van bướm tay gạt*

*Van bướm tay gạt* Nhược điểm của van bướm tay gạt là phải dùng nhiều sức lực mới có thể làm xoay được trục của Van bướm chính vì vậy nó chỉ phù hợp cho các đường ống tầm vừa và nhỏ từ DN50 tới DN300 thì hiệu quả. Một số lựa chọn cho van bướm tay gạt tới DN600 thâm chị tới DN800 thì phải dùng tay đòn để điều khiển van bướm.

*b. **Van bướm tay quay*

*Van bướm tay quay* hay còn gọi là Van bướm vô lăng sẽ làm giảm sức lực để điều chỉnh cánh bướm chính vì vậy nó có thể dùng cho đường ống có kích thước lớn hơn van bướm tay gạt. Về bản chất dùng van bướm tay quay sẽ tiện lợi hơn về việc điều khiển đóng mở, chi phí cho loại van bướm tay quay sẽ cao hơn.

c. Van bướm kèm công tắc giám sát

*Van bướm kèm công tắc giám sát* là van bướm tay quay hoặc tay gạt sử dụng công tắc giám sát để báo tình trạng đóng mở của van tới phòng điều khiển, thường được lắp trên đường cấp nước hệ phòng cháy chữa cháy. Mục đích giúp người vận hành hệ thống nắm được tình trạng đóng mở van trong hệ cứu hỏa để vận hành được thuận lợi.

d. *Van bướm điều khiển điện* là dạng *van bướm điều khiển tự động bằng động cơ* *điện* không dùng tới vận hành cơ bằng tay quay hay tay gạt. Động cơ van bướm sẽ điều khiển theo dạng tuyến tính, on off hoặc thả nổi 3 điểm theo thiết kế của hệ thống vận hành. Đây là dòng van bướm tiên tiến nhất với khả năng kiểm soát lưu lượng hiệu quả theo thiết kế hệ thống.

Bài viết này chỉ mục đích tổng quát hóa về van bướm, không nhằm mục đích phân tích chuyên sâu kỹ thuật. Nếu bạn có quan tâm tới các loại *van công nghiệp* trong đó có van bướm, xin vui lòng liên hệ với PGTech để được tư vấn cụ thể hơn.

*PGTECH COMPANY LIMITED – Giao Hàng Toàn Quốc và Các Nước Trong Khu Vực*

*ADDRESS VPGD*: Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.

*Địa chỉ:* Số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP Hà Nội.

*Điện thoại:* +84-24-7302 3588/ Fax: +84-24-7302 3589 Hotline: 0962 875 986

*E-mail:* info@pgtech.com.vn

*Website:* www.pgtech.com.vn


----------

